# West Houston Archery



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I would like to thank Glen for getting me set up with my first bow. Ive been debating bow hunting over the past few years and finally pulled the trigger on a new Mathews Creed. Thanks again to Glen for taking the time to help me get set up. 
Happy Hunting 
Rut-Ro


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome ... let us see some pics!


----------



## BlackIce76 (Jan 27, 2012)

Glen is good people.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

I had him help me on a new Hoyt Spyder last year.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Those guys in there know their stuff! I've been in there before to shoot my crossbow at the range.


----------



## KatyWaterfowler (Jun 21, 2014)

Glad to see this place has good reviews. The location is close to my office. I will def be stopping by soon!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Glen is money, so is Rick and the rest of the guys.

I've bought my last five bows there. Good people and they won't lead you wrong. What i like about a shop that offers mulitple brands and has them in stock. They aren't always just pushing whats on their rack.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

i need to get by there soon and start shooting my bow. now i moved to the city im more afraid of putting one through the fence into the neighbors!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Glad someone had good experience there. Tried them twice NEVER again, rude and half azzed my wife and sons bow. Ill stick to bowzone (20 minutes further). And yes I realize theyre owned by the same people.


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

West Houston Archery is no longer associated with Bowzone, once upon a time, but no longer.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Good for Richard joey and the rest. I cant stand the fat guy at west Houston


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Glen is awesome 
Took my two boys in their two get them new bows and was honest and let them shoot several bows each to find the perfect bow for each one
Rigged them out while explaining everything to them while he was doing it and answering all of the million of questions an 9 and 13 year old could ask
Been in back several times and glen and staff goes out of their way to help even if they are busy

quackerbox I can't figure out how u had an bad experience at west Houston but they always say u can't please everyone I wish u would have had a better outcome



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I shot 3 bows today at WHA. I shot a Mathews Creed, Chill R, and Hoyt Faktor. I plan on going back Wednesday to shot a few Bowtechs. Rick helped me and was as awesome as they come. 

I am going to Conroe Friday and shoot an Elite Energy 32. After that, I'll make my decision.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

hch3 said:


> Glen is awesome
> Took my two boys in their two get them new bows and was honest and let them shoot several bows each to find the perfect bow for each one
> Rigged them out while explaining everything to them while he was doing it and answering all of the million of questions an 9 and 13 year old could ask
> Been in back several times and glen and staff goes out of their way to help even if they are busy
> ...


I agree you cant please everyone. However Ive had bad experiences

Took my sons nuclear ice in to try and fix an issue with the string coming off and my wifes bear to swap out sights and rest. All was good till a guy came in wanting to drop a money on a new rig. We were left standing there in the shooting lanes. Took both to bowzone and was fixed up after paying for it at west houston.

Fast forward a year when I was shopping a new bow, talked to him at TTHA show, RUDE, same deal at a little outdoors deal in cypress. Im done and refuse to go back. Hence the reason my wifes new jewel and my helim came from bowzone last year.

I will say I heard Rich from gander is over there now and he helped me out on a bowtech a few years ago. He was more than helpful and if he ever went to bowzone that shop would be un beatable


----------

